# Anybody in Taxco? (need some info)



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

We're getting ready for our summer in Taxco... but I was wondering if there is anyone there or on this forum who would have the phone number for the Bungalos de Buena Vista...?

That was where we stayed 11 years ago - it was very reasonable, comfortable & secure. We would like to repeat the experience, but I can't find their card so I can call & try to make a reservation for our projected time there.

Thanks!!

:car:


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Howler said:


> We're getting ready for our summer in Taxco... but I was wondering if there is anyone there or on this forum who would have the phone number for the Bungalos de Buena Vista...?
> 
> That was where we stayed 11 years ago - it was very reasonable, comfortable & secure. We would like to repeat the experience, but I can't find their card so I can call & try to make a reservation for our projected time there.
> 
> ...


Are you sure they still exist? I looked on a couple of hotel sites and they are not listed. There is one in Argentina.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> Are you sure they still exist? I looked on a couple of hotel sites and they are not listed. There is one in Argentina.


Yes... those were nice bungalows in Argentina, weren't they? Also, yes, they still exist (in Taxco) - I called them a year or two ago when we were trying to make plans, but didn't go. For some reason, I can't find the card that I had kept for so long so I can call them again!

I've been scouring the internet, and even walking the little google man around the Taxco streets - but as is typical of Taxco, it is really difficult to plug into information about the place beyond the general information. Because they were more of a private enterprise - and not a hotel - I think that is why they don't pop up with the other hotel searches. We were referred to them by the school when I was a student there.

Thanks for your effort... maybe someone else will come through that is actually there in Taxco with easier access to the information I need.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

Howler said:


> We're getting ready for our summer in Taxco... but I was wondering if there is anyone there or on this forum who would have the phone number for the Bungalos de Buena Vista...?
> :car:


I stand corrected. The place is named "Bungalos de Vista Alegre"

(ARGH!!)


----------

